# East Coasters?



## JustinMoss (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone from the East Coast going? Im considering it. From Nj.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

JustinMoss said:


> Anyone from the East Coast going? Im considering it. From Nj.


Only 2 weeks left... Better get considerin'! :laugh:


----------



## JustinMoss (Aug 23, 2010)

Im more of a last minute guy, lol. Id really like to take the trip though.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Maybe next year.


----------



## ThegreyT_1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Im in for next year. Ive considered it the past 2 years but this year I actually drove to Kansas city. I was about half way there.


----------

